# Newbie with a Propane Brinkmann Square Vertical Smoker



## chavi (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello everyone!  I just got married on Saturday, and one of my friends bought me a Propane Brinkmann Square Vertical Smoker (model number[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]  810-5534-S).  I have never used a smoker in my life and wanted to get some suggestions as to how to use this properly.  I am planning on cooking spare ribs this Saturday.  This is all I know about smoking so far:[/font]

[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]1.  Keep the temperature between 225-250 degrees[/font]

2.  The meat needs to reach an internal temperature of 160 degrees  which takes 4-5 hours

3.  Use a dry rub on the ribs

4.  Marinate the ribs the night before and wrap it in saran wrap

5.  Soak wood chips 30 minutes before putting them in the smoker

I have so many questions:

1.  Do I put the meat in and then reach desired temperature in the smoker or get the smoker temperature to 225 and then put the meat in?

2.  How do I properly maintain the temperature without going too high or too low?

3.  How many wood chips do I add in the wood chip pan?

4.  Do I need to continually add water in the water pan throughout the smoking process?

5.  Does it matter where the racks are placed inside the vertical smoker?

I love forums and love learning how to do new things.  I am a complete noob when it comes to this, so any suggestions or articles that are relevant to this, please let me know!  I want to try and avoid rookie mistakes and make some great food!


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 23, 2012)

chavi said:


> Hello everyone!  I just got married on Saturday, and one of my friends bought me a Propane Brinkmann Square Vertical Smoker (model number[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]  810-5534-S) [/font][font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Congratulations!!![/font][font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif].  I have never used a smoker in my life and wanted to get some suggestions as to how to use this properly.  I am planning on cooking spare ribs this Saturday.  This is all I know about smoking so far:[/font]
> 
> [font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]1.  Keep the temperature between 225-250 degrees[/font]
> 
> ...


Ribs are a pretty good first smoke and if you follow the 3-2-1 method you shouldn't have too much trouble. Here is a link that explains it very well:

http://www.smoking-meat.com/july-12-2012-221-baby-back-ribs-on-big-green-egg-ceramic-cooker.html

Since this is a brand new smoker you need to season it, it shoud have come with instructions on seasoning it but basically you just fire it up and run it like you were cooking something for a few hours. This also gives you a chance to get to know your smoker a little, like how well it's going to maintain temp and how much temp will change when you make small adjustments and your not taking any chance of ruining any meat. I would suggest spending a little time with it seasoning it and getting to know it before you start cooking, you will be glad you did!

Good luck and there are lot's of great people here who will help you on your way!

I see this is your first post here, when you get a minute would you do us a favor and go to Roll Call and introduce yourself so we can get to know you and give you a proper welcome, also would you add your location to your profile, we like knowing where you are when we talk to you, Thanks!


----------



## chavi (Oct 23, 2012)

Thank you so much for your detailed response!  I will definitely season my smoker as you said.  I hadn't considered that.  Also, if I put sand in it, is there a specific type of sand that I should be using?  The unit has a thermometer on the door, but should I purchase another one to ensure the temperature is correct internally?  Thanks again!


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 23, 2012)

You can just use play sand that you can get at a hardware store. It works as a thermal mass to help maintain temps in the smoker. That's what the water is for in the pan but water won't go above 212* and as it evaporates your mass changes and so does the temp.

A lot of factory door therms aren't very accurate. If you can take it off you can check it in boiling water, it should read 212*. If you think you are going to do a good bit of smoking it would be worth it to invest in a good therm. A very popular one is the Maverick ET-732 of ET-73 (the 73 doesn't have a very long range but it works) Both of these have 2 probes, 1 for smoker temp and 1 for meat temp and have a remote so you can take it in the house and set it next to you watching the game and monitor temps. You can also program alarms with it. One of our forum sponsors has the ET-732 on sale with free shipping right now and he has the best customer service there is!

http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=MAVET-732


----------



## chavi (Oct 23, 2012)

Great information!  I will definitely check my thermometer and make sure it is accurate.  If not, I will buy one of the thermometers you suggested.  I am very excited to start, and I will post pictures of whatever I cook on saturday (as long as its not burt to a crisp)!


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 23, 2012)

If you follow 3-2-1 method then nothing should come out burnt to a crisp and you should have a very good dinner but then the problem starts....your addiction to smoking....which could be a good thing...spending some quality time in the kitchen with your new bride!!!


----------



## chavi (Oct 24, 2012)

I just bought the [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]ET-73 probe today.  I don't need 300 foot range so I figured this would be a good thermometer considering my house is like 750 sq feet haha.  I am seasoning the smoker today... cant wait![/color]


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 24, 2012)

Good deal! Sounds like you are on your way! I have the 73 also and it works great, my smoker sits right outside my kitchen window so the range isn't a problem for me either.


----------



## chavi (Oct 24, 2012)

I just got done seasoning my smoker but I had another question.  Do I need to constantly add wood chips throughout the smoking process or just put a bunch in there at the beginning?  Thanks!  All of your comments and suggestions have been so helpful.


----------



## humdinger (Oct 24, 2012)

You have the exact same smoker as my brother (I have the 810-5530-S whcsh is a cheaper version) so I know it well.

As for how much wood, use three heaping handfulls to get started, but for future reference, it depends on what your smoking and for how long. For spare ribs, try to smoke em for at least four hours and then let the heat finish cooking them for the remaining time. To get four hours, you may need to add one more batch of wood chips in addition to the first (all depends on how fast they burn up). The wood chip pan goes on the very bottom and then the water/sand pan goes above it. I'm telling you this for two reasons 1.) You said you were new to smoking. and 2.) I know the instructions for the brinkmann smokers don't talk very much about pan placement.

Don't hesistate to holler at me in the future. I've clocked hundreds of hours on the model you have so feel free to let me know if you have a question specific to that smoker.


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 24, 2012)

Unless you've already bought the chips I would use chunks, they last longer. You will probably need to add chips every 45 mins to an hour. It just kind of depends, you just have to keep an eye on it. I wouldn't fill up the chip pan, just start with a small handful and see how it does. You don't want thick white billowing smoke and if you use too many chips you might get that. You want what we call TBS (Thin Blue Smoke) and it is just that, thin and blue, that is what you want or even no smoke but still the smell of it.


----------



## humdinger (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks Dave, I forgot to mention the issue with white smoke.

Chavi, to get a good smoke, you need to set the wood pan rack at the third highest setting (as far away from the burner as allowable) otherwise the wood will burn up too fast. And yes, chunks are better than chips, but use what you have for the time being.


----------



## chavi (Oct 24, 2012)

Unfortunately, I already bought the chips, but I will buy chunks next time.  Where is the best place to buy the chunks?  When I seasoned it, I definitely had the thick white smoke, but i will try to get the TBS next time.  Humdinger, you mentioned knowing a lot about my model smoker and where to place the water/sand plate and the wood plate.  There are six holes in the lower part of the smoker where i can place the plates.  Where exactly do I place them?  I know you said the 3rd highest setting for the wood plate:  Do you mean the highest hole for the bottom 3 holes or a different spot?  Thanks again guys!


----------

